# two of my wegies



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

torre and troy


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

stop it ........this place is killing me i want to smooch /cuddle everyones cats,....help ...........

stunningly adorabaly breathtakingly gorgeous,

right calm down ,


i always wanted a mc but i ve been told nfc are a bit smaller this is better for me as my moggie is on the small side for a boy x

ps i have a thing about whisker pads , the bigger the better , thankyou for sharing x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Two very yummy NFCs


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

they are so pretty.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> stop it ........this place is killing me i want to smooch /cuddle everyones cats,....help ...........
> 
> stunningly adorabaly breathtakingly gorgeous,
> 
> ...


hi moggiemum, yes wegies can be a little smaller, but they are still hefty.
troy my black and white is a little bigger his last weight was 6.1kgs and torre was 5.8 kgs


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i just don't want to overwhelm my boy but if there was a rescue wedgie kitten well .................it would be smaller than him for a couple of wks maybe


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2013)

What marvellous whisker's !


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2013)

@ moggies mum my princess is 4.5kg aka 9.999 pounds practically ten and she's underweight .


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

beautiful! which breeder are they from?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

megsie84 said:


> What marvellous whisker's !


troys' are so long that he usually ends up with one sticking upwards and on the other side one facing downwards



Vixxen said:


> beautiful! which breeder are they from?


they are from Karen carter out of dr dante, unfortunately he is now a neuter
always wanted a black and white wegie or blue and white so I ended up with both



moggiemum said:


> i just don't want to overwhelm my boy but if there was a rescue wedgie kitten well .................it would be smaller than him for a couple of wks maybe


go for a girl. unfortunately or should I say fortunately there isn't many rehomes around, but sometimes the breeders might want to rehome a ex breeding girl


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Ooh they are looking good! Magnificent ruffs! I hope that I shall have a B&W one day, and recently OH confided he would like a blue and white - I shall show him this picture as a suggestion for the future!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Jonescat said:


> Ooh they are looking good! Magnificent ruffs! I hope that I shall have a B&W one day, and recently OH confided he would like a blue and white - I shall show him this picture as a suggestion for the future!


I have 3 blue and white wegies.....the best colour!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

jonescat said:


> ooh they are looking good! Magnificent ruffs! I hope that i shall have a b&w one day, and recently oh confided he would like a blue and white - i shall show him this picture as a suggestion for the future!:d


you could end up like me and had one of each, i couldnt decide in the end


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Must admit i always wanted a black and white wegie when i first saw a wegie called major morgan years ago. Troy is everything i wanted in a b & w wegie, he has such character. Torre my blue and white is such a baby but alot more timid than his brother


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

They are magnificent!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

They are absolutely stunning.


----------

